# New @ shark fishing need [email protected]



## Dennis M (Apr 28, 2011)

I've never sharked fished before, or surf fished for that matter and was looking for some helpful info or a helpful thread on this matter. I've got an idea on what kind of bait to use andwhat kind of rod and reel so really looking more towards what test of line, size of weight, leaders ect. Maybe even what kind of weather conditions. Also I've never kayaked bait out before but it doesn't sound too hard, I just dont feel like floating up on shore cause i went to far out lol. Was wondering if anyone knew where i could get some info on that. I'll be fishing rollover pass area.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

TexasSharkFishing.com

TexasKayakFisherman.com

There is a world of references out there.


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

if you need weights or a leader let me know i sell the weight cheap

8oz stainless legs $2.50
6oz $2.25
also have 4-5oz and make 1-2 lb shark weight


----------



## Dennis M (Apr 28, 2011)

fabian31269 said:


> if you need weights or a leader let me know i sell the weight cheap
> 
> 8oz stainless legs $2.50
> 6oz $2.25
> also have 4-5oz and make 1-2 lb shark weight


I'll let u know when I get back, where are you located at, I'm in baytown, or do you sell your stuff through the mail. I don't mind helping out small buisnesses at all. Thx very much for the websites also to the other guy, sorry i forgot your forum name.


----------



## Dennis M (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't know if the domain has changed or not but TexasSharkFishing.com keeps saying that the domain is for sale and it just shows up a bunch of links for sites that want to you to buy stuff or just don't give enough info. edit that I just found another site, tx-sharkfishing.com thx for the info.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Getting Started*

Dennis,
I'd suggest that you get some gear and get on the beach. Unless you're overloaded
with $$$...I'd get a casting rod at least 9'-10' with a little heft [kinda stiff]. Shake-
spere Ugly Stick $40-$60 range...There are others out there....Then get you a used
Penn reel from Fishing Tackle Unlimited (FTU)...#500 or simular maybe a #140 if your 
lucky a 535 or 545...should cost less than $60. Fill it with 30-40 lb mono. Another $7.
You can buy a couple leaders and sinkers [4-6oz] at FTU...Be sure to get surf sinkers
or you won't be able to fish in most conditions. Beg/borrow or steal 7' of inch & half
PVC pipe to cut in two at a 30 degree angle for sand spikes[rod holders]...bury the
angled end at least 9"-12". Buy or catch some fresh bait (mullet, Shad/pogies, 
croakers, whiting). Wade out and cast at least into the 2nd gut...
The main thing is to get out there and fish...You will discover at least 100 more thing
that you NEED...Get them slowly...
Remember that you Cannot Catch anything unless you have Bait in the Water....
I'm in Highlands maybe we can get together...
Mustad7731


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

im located in baytown not a buiss. just do it to help the fellow fisherman out an help with my fishing trips.


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

tx-sharkfishing


----------



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)

i'm in baytown on my off days from work. 

as far as reels, first starting out, if your kayaking baits out, i wouldn't get anything other than a penn senator 4/0 wide and 6/0 wide on 7-8 foot rods. load them up with 30-40 lb line and you will be set. if your worried about line capacity, you can always use a braided line beneath your mono, which will give you more yards of line. 

as far as leaders, you can go three different ways. make the main part of the leaders from weed eater line or cable. be sure to put a locking swivel on this part to make a sliding weight leader. the next section can be either heavy mono (#400 lb or heavier), cable or #19 piano wire. the mono and cable you can crimp, but the piano wire, you will have to learn to make a hay wire twist to secure it. 

if you need leaders or weights, let me know and i can make you some. if you want, we can hook up on the beach this summer.
tight lines


----------



## railcar (Apr 15, 2011)

shark fishing can get expensive. start slow on the gear. fish for reds and you will catch sharks. surffishing is fun and hard at the same time.but one thing about it you wont catch if you dont fish.just becarefull cause you will get bit by the surf bug. and you will hit the sand every chance you get .see you on the sand:fish:


----------



## Dennis M (Apr 28, 2011)

I appreciate the help, I've been looking at tx-sharkfishing the last couple days and it's gave me a pretty good idea on stuff, I'm located in Baytown so maybe I'll see some locals around when I get back in town and get to fishing.


----------



## gordaskipper (Feb 26, 2010)

go fishing with one/or group of these guys on here to learn...going it alone with no experience wont teach you anything...with gas at 4 bucks a gallon a group of guys with experience is a must almost...thats how I learned and then read books on sharks there feeding habits/digestion/smell or sight/ invaluble tools for sucessful trips...sharks eat at 48 hour intervals perfer big meals and dont want to expend alot of enegy to eat ie: chasing fish...thats why you need to go Friday and stay till Sunday as a rule to cover the 48 hr period...


----------



## F.A.T. (May 21, 2004)

Dude just go and let us know what happens, LOL!!!!!
I know i didnt know **** a few years ago and now i think i am genuis fisherman.
SEE YA!


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

Shoot me a PM with contact info,I will help however I can.

Bob


----------



## Dennis M (Apr 28, 2011)

I've been looking around for reels and I think I'm going to go with the Penn Senator 4/0 since I really don't need anything too heavy duty right now. I'm coming back into town on monday so I might go fishing not this weekend but next with my brother and his buddy just depending on if we get his truck running smoothley again. Anybody wanna meet up down there let me know I'll shoot u my contact info couple of days before I go.


----------



## IYAKALOT (Jun 21, 2011)

fabian31269 said:


> if you need weights or a leader let me know i sell the weight cheap
> 
> 8oz stainless legs $2.50
> 6oz $2.25
> also have 4-5oz and make 1-2 lb shark weight


Not sure I can PM you as a new member. But would like several 1 pound shark weights. Not going out this weekend so not in a hurry. Let me know what or how. Thanks, Tom


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

Use at least 20 lb. line and at least 40 lb. leader. It's up to you whether you want tp use circle hooks or not. Cut fresh dead mullet works the best as far as bait goes. Don't buy frozen mullet, it helps if you catch your own or buy freshly caught mullet.


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

4/0, 4/0 wide, 6/0 are all great reel to start with..always load braid on the bottom this way it will give you even more line capacity, what i use is 300 yd of 65lb briad and another 225-300 yd of 30 lb mono. when you kayak bait out its gonna be far out and you want to have enough line on your reel in case you hook that big shark. 

get you a cast net and catch fresh mullet for bait, if you can get you hand on some jack fish they are great shark bait too.

good luck man.


----------

